# Odd flounder



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I want to see if any of you 2 coolers have ever caught a flounder like the one I caught last week? It was very odd. It didn't have a white side except for the gill plate forward. Both sides were brown and spotted! Not only that, the filet off the belly was as thick as the one on the back. It was almost as if it had two tops! If it had eyes on the belly side, it would very difficult to tell the difference. I've asked everyone from bait shrimpers, to Capt. Mickey on the radio show, and even a biologist at Sea Center if they have seen anything like that before and nobody has. I took some pics, but don't have a way of posting them. If someone doesn't mind helping me out, I'll email them to you and you can post them for me. Thanks, see ya!

Dookie


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've never seen one personally, but i've seen some pictures of some odd flounder before. it seems like someone posted something similar in here a year or so ago.

there are genetic "accidents" that occur in virtually ever species of animal on earth, so it happens, even if very rarely.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are the pics!


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

there they go again, playing with daddy's steroids!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Never seen one like that but did see one with 2 sides of brown yours just has a white head I wonder what his friends thought of him lol


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*flounder*

I've seen one kinda like that at a flounder fishing tourny at the GYB, but not that extreme. That's kinda cool. Did you fillet it up? Sounds like you did lol!!!


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, I filleted it. Since then I wish I hadn't. I've had a ton of people throw different ideas on what I could have done with it.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

i caught one last year at slp just like yours


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> i caught one last year at slp just like yours


Well, that's funny, because this one came out of there also. Not only that, I talked to a buddy of mine and he said that a friend of his that gigs all the time stuck one in Christmas a few weeks ago that was solid brown, no white at all. Crazy things happening over in that "neck of the woods"!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> Crazy things happening over in that "neck of the woods"!


 Naw, They're just ambidextrious.  H/U


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

oh no.....the pcb's got to the flounders as well.....did it glow in the dark as well?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

half breed. hope you didn't eat it. pcb's, pbc's or whatever. cool looking fish


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

I few years ago I caught one that looked just like that one. It was 19", and also had two "thick" sides. It SLAMED my bait so hard, I felt it all the way to my toes....and that aint no lie! :biggrin: I didn't realize it was brown on both sides until I started trying to get the hook out. It was caught in the Galveston channel.

Trudy


----------



## paddelinfool (Sep 30, 2006)

*All brown flounder*

My dad caught one a few years ago fishing the brandon backe tournament. We called parks and wildlife and they said they had heard of it before.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

siamese twins?


----------



## Kevin Fitts (Aug 19, 2008)

Does he glow in the dark?!!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

TheAnt said:


> siamese twins?


LoL, looks like the egg didn't split.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*double*

that would be a good one to take to the taxidermist. would make a pretty cool mount.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

He'd been on my wall as a conversation piece most definately!!


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is one I caught last year.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

that's almost scary atleast you get a bigger amount of fillet.:an1:


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*flounder*

In 40 years of chasing flounder, and catching literally thousands, Linda and I have only taken two like the photo.....Biologists have told me it's like an albino deer, in reverse..........Capt. Wayne


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

That should be a S.T.A.R. category for a boat and trailer.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Its a double breasted calico head flounder!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

There are left eyed flounder and there are right eyed flounder. That's a left eyed "Obama" flounder. Which ever way the tides going it can flip flop over and still look good.









Frank


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oceola said:


> There are left eyed flounder and there are right eyed flounder. That's a left eyed "Obama" flounder. Which ever way the tides going it can flip flop over and still look good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

Oceola said:


> There are left eyed flounder and there are right eyed flounder. That's a left eyed "Obama" flounder. Which ever way the tides going it can flip flop over and still look good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang it , you beat me to it. most dif. an obama flounder.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I caught a small halibut a few years ago in Sitka that looked like these flounder, a little white above the gill plate and the rest of the fish brown and with 2 thick sides.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Wierd!


----------



## rkuentz (May 13, 2008)

INBREEDERS


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Oceola said:


> There are left eyed flounder and there are right eyed flounder. That's a left eyed "Obama" flounder. Which ever way the tides going it can flip flop over and still look good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto, that's the funniest thing I have heard in a while. The sad part is it is true.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

*Michael Jackson? In the water?*

I hope Michael Jackson hasn't been hanging around in the water down there.


----------



## HookedonReds (Mar 31, 2007)

Sick


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say its a left over recessive gene from when they used to be a symmetrical fish. Who ever said inbreeding may be correct. Inbreeding will sometimes bring recessive genes to the surface.


----------

